# What am I doing wrong?



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

So, I have been trying to learn how to wade gig for flounder. However, I have had no success over the past 1.5 months. I have tried both sound and gulf from Portofino to Perdido Key state park. Is anybody willing to assist with some first hand tips and tricks? I’m about tired of search and google. Bout ready to give it up.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Nothing, check around pass this time of year and gulf near pass.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

It takes time on the water. Search this forum, I've learned so much from just searching keywords in the past. Been here 9.5 years and I learned how to offshore, surf fish, gig and inshore from info I found and friends I have made. Don't be afraid to reach out to members via private message with questions. I also spent sooo many hours on the water which is what it's all about. 
Flounder are running out into the gulf right now to spawn. But they do like to feed on flats that have deep water right next to them. They often lay next to the grass. Sometimes on the grass. Around docks. Just remember they are feeding so how do flounder feed? That goes same for all fish. Match their feeding patterns and you know where to find them.


----------

